# Craziest snowboarding injuries....?



## RidePowder

I fractured my leg after slipping out on a nose slide and having my leg right under my knee be the only point of contact as I fell. It was the first day of the last week of this past season. I went everyday that week..

another incident this season was be doing a bonk hit off the lip adjacent to a rail. The take off wasnt really sloppy, and it had a dip in the middlie, I caught air off the dip, hit the lip funny and came down head first, got a concussion. got up (I dont remember this) finished my run, pulled off a cab melon on a 15ft table, and a few other worthy hits. according to my friends it was my best run of the night, but I dont remember it


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Having all my organs hand cleaned.


----------



## Guest

Skullplanting on ice off a jump and denting my helmet. Wouldn't be here right now if I didn't wear it...

And ofcourse the usual wrist sprain, knee sprain, tailbone fracture. 

One time I collided with a skier and the end of his pole went into my hip. It was purple and green/blue for about 3 weeks.


----------



## FLuiD

Torn rotator cuff and broken collar bone - Vail 99. It still isn't right!!!


----------



## Catman

I was turning heelside and I went over a buried ski poll handle first then down the pole and hit the plastic base and it stood up right into my hamstring and poll vaulted me down the slope. I had a huge bruise on my leg.Man was I pissed,if the stupid skiers can't keep all their crap with them they should no have it in the first place!!


----------



## Guest

Ahhh broken collar bone....that sucks

I broke my right humerous bone trying to save my pre-existing chipped tailbone injury...basically I just put my arm behind my back (I KNOW, that was dumb) and tried to cushion the tailbone...didnt really work out lol, i just snapped my arm all the way back (I was falling onto my back). When I popped back up from the fall...my arm was swinging in all sorts of ways it wasn't supposed to go...pretty freaky.

Injuries are all part of the game though...

Thats a picture of my X ray right after it happened...




It sucked lol...I was out for the rest of the season, luckily I broke it March 9th...so it wasn't TOOO bad. Sucked more for the upcoming surf season though...


----------



## Guest

Ohh that looks painful! One thing to read someone describe it, another to see the aftermath for yourself.

Where do you surf? I've been dying to learn but doesn't seem like there is any place near with waves.


----------



## linvillegorge

The only real snowboarding injury I've ever had was two cracked ribs suffered at Vail. I caught an edge and came down in a weird way that shoved my elbow into my ribcage. I don't know how I didn't break my arm. That was the second time I've suffered broken ribs. The first was not snowboarding related. I wouldn't wish broken ribs on my worst enemy.


----------



## danielle

Torn rotator cuff and broken tail bone. Not fun at all, they still hurt at times. I should go back to PT but I have been putting it off for my shoulder.


----------



## laz167

I would say craziest cause I've seen worst, but for me last year I bruised my left side of my rib cage pretty bad doing a toe steep turn. The following week I did the same but this time on my right side. Towards the end of the season I badly sprained my thumb and know I can barely bend it, without this snap crackle pop sound.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Badly sprained ankle as a result of riding too fast at night on an unlit off piste area in the trees under a full moon. I attempte to 360 off a wind lip and did`nt clear it. Board stopped suddenly while I kept spinning. Had to ride the rest of the way to the lounge. Took months to ride halfway decently again. To this day, if I step wrong it hurts.



They say that sometimes a bad sprain can actually be worse then a break. From the sound of your story though your lucky you didnt break it


----------



## Vlaze

Not sure what to classify it as since I still have no idea what it was that got hurt. Was going down hill fullspeed initiating a carve from a series of them and my foot magically somehow came out of my front binding and gave me a split second to realize I was facked to slam chest first into the hard packed snow. Turns out I also put my cable lock in a chest pocket that so happened to be the spot that hit first.

No idea what got hurt but it was internal. I couldn't hop, jump, jog, run or move too quick without throbbing pain that felt like someone was hanging on my nerve lines everytime I did so. Took me out of commission for a few months.


----------



## FLuiD

laz167 said:


> I would say craziest cause I've seen worst, but for me last year I bruised my left side of my rib cage pretty bad doing a toe steep turn. The following week I did the same but this time on my right side. Towards the end of the season I badly sprained my thumb and know I can barely bend it, without this snap crackle pop sound.


Ribs hurt... I broke one in the Zuma bowl. Don't keep hard glass objects in your front upper jacket pockets!!! hehe


----------



## bakesale

I've never been too seriously injured. Broke my wrist riding when I was 13, slipped out on some ice and broke my fall with my hand, never did that again. I've gotten a few big bruises from falling off of handrails but no breaks or anything. The most uncomfortable injury was a dislocated arm that happened while fucking up on a 540 off of a 40ft booter. It required a lot of massage therapy to get the scar tissue out and re align the shoulder.

My right arm is way weaker then the left because all my snowboarding injuries have been on the right!


----------



## linvillegorge

FLuiD said:


> Ribs hurt... I broke one in the Zuma bowl. Don't keep hard glass objects in your front upper jacket pockets!!! hehe


Just roll you up a couple next time!


----------



## BigC_ 13

was riding witha buddy and we hit the park, saw a box i decided i would hit without scoping it out first, hit it way to fast and off balance, slipped off the side fell 6 feet face first onto a patch of ice. Goggles cut into my face giving me a clean goggle shaped cut around my right eye, bloody nose and 2 cracked front teeth. 
the teeth only got worse from there but thats a long story and im too lazy to type it, basicaly though you do not want to get an abcess(sp?) in your teeth/gums, hurts like a motherfucker.
anyhow took 10grand in dental work to fix the teeth, thank god for insurance


----------



## Guest

BigC_ 13 said:


> was riding witha buddy and we hit the park, saw a box i decided i would hit without scoping it out first, hit it way to fast and off balance, slipped off the side fell 6 feet face first onto a patch of ice. Goggles cut into my face giving me a clean goggle shaped cut around my right eye, bloody nose and 2 cracked front teeth.
> the teeth only got worse from there but thats a long story and im too lazy to type it, basicaly though you do not want to get an abcess(sp?) in your teeth/gums, hurts like a motherfucker.
> anyhow took 10grand iy ton dental work to fix the teeth, thank god for insurance


Thats usually what happens! Me and my crew always try to make a conscience effort to make a dry run through the park before actually hitting the stuff in there first. 

Broken teeth is one thing I am absolutely petrified of! I cracked my front tooth my first season (also broke my arm my first season..and got some concussions, and bruises I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, but hey go hard or go home right). The cold/hot sensitivity is the worst on that tooth! Sends chills down my spine.


----------



## NoirX252

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Thats usually what happens! Me and my crew always try to make a conscience effort to make a dry run through the park before actually hitting the stuff in there first.
> 
> Broken teeth is one thing I am absolutely petrified of! I cracked my front tooth my first season (also broke my arm my first season..and got some concussions, and bruises I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, but hey go hard or go home right). The cold/hot sensitivity is the worst on that tooth! Sends chills down my spine.


do you wear a mouthguard now?

Oh yeah, my contribution to this thread... ummm

My friend broke his collarbone near the end phase of a heel side stop at the bottom of the bunny hill.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Patrollerer

A sprained ankle


----------



## Guest

NoirX252 said:


> do you wear a mouthguard now?
> 
> Oh yeah, my contribution to this thread... ummm
> 
> My friend broke his collarbone near the end phase of a heel side stop at the bottom of the bunny hill.... :thumbsdown:



Haha no....no mouthguard for me. My crew wouldn't let me ever live it down if I wore one lol


----------



## NoirX252

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Haha no....no mouthguard for me. My crew wouldn't let me ever live it down if I wore one lol


Just like how I never fail to mention around my friend how he broke his collarbone on the bunny slopes...  (he fell straight on his collarbone, his arms did not play a role anyway whatsoever breaking his fall, LOL!)


----------



## snowjeeper

well first time i was boarding i dug in with the tip of the board at beaver creek, slammed myself into the mountain. tore a bunch of muscles off my rib cage and shoulder, the was the most painful thing that's ever happened to me. and i've broken most of the bones in my body.
Then this last winter I threw an arm out to retardedly cushion a slip out and it lifted my arm right out of the socket. didn't hurt alot, was was fucking nasty. like wrong feeling, just wrong. I popped it back in took and aleve and kept on boarding the rest of hte night. every once and a while it clicks.


----------



## Guest

screwing with my bro fell on my right leg and i had a torn acl crack knee cap and stretched maniscus


----------



## snowjeeper

yeah i'm glad i haven't messed up anything with my legs yet. i just naturally have knee problems so I'm just waiting for something to go wrong lol.


----------



## Guest

LAst season I broke 4 ribs at the peak of the season, worst pain ever.


----------



## Guest

broke femur im off this season


----------



## chupacabraman

- broken fibula (lower leg)
- cracked 2 vertabraes (spine)
- compressed disc (spine)
- cracked ribs


----------



## Guest

chupacabraman said:


> - broken fibula (lower leg)
> - cracked 2 vertabraes (spine)
> - compressed disc (spine)
> - cracked ribs


Damnnnnn....go hard or go home huh!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ezkimo

I've gotten plenty of concussions, but the one that was probable the worst was at the end of the day of some hard riding / smoking at keystone, at the bottom of the mountian, I kinda just relaxed and didnt pay attemtion to my front edge and caught super hard and ended up getting terrible wiplash resulting in a cuncussion and a ruptured splein. ouch. Some how I drove home, and peeing felt awkward. I learned to not let my guard down, even when the days over and I'm at the bottom of the mountain, lol.


----------



## Gnarly

Craziest injury = Toward the end of last season, I hit a huge jump at A-Basin and somehow, crashed and landed on my keys that were in my front pocket. The key-FOB dug into my leg and I could barely walk for almost a week and it took nearly a month for my leg to be back to 100%.

Worst injury = Cracked 2 ribs a few seasons ago trying to bomb the moguls early in the morning when they were still pure ice. Caught an edge and slammed down onto the top of an icy mogul. Cracked 2 ribs, bruised my entire stomach & chest plus got a concussion.

Most painful = Broke my tailbone 5 seasons ago hitting the 35 footer at Copper and landing on a patch of ice. Kept riding the rest of the season and kept re-injuring my tailbone from hitting the same damn jump.


----------



## SPAZ

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I broke my right humerous bone


that seems pretty ironic to me

As i posted before, i sprained both my wrists when i first learned to board by trying to learn to go heelside, catching an edge and flying forward. i also summer-salted like five times after sipping on some ice last season and bruised my tailbone- nothing serious, i just had a hunch back for the rest of the week :dunno:


----------



## Patrollerer

Does getting a teeny tiny cut from doing your edges count?


----------



## snowvols

Did you get stitches? ^^^


----------



## Extremo

Grade 3 shoulder seperation was pretty rough. I almost puked from the pain. My grade 3 wrist sprain has been the worst because it's not healing. Maybe I should have opted for surgery.


----------



## Guest

SnowboardSpaz said:


> that seems pretty ironic to me
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LOL, yea Im assuming you mean the 'humerous' bone? If i had one more person tell me "Oh well that must not have been too humerous!" I was gonna lose my F-IN MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jibfreak

I was bombing down a run at Stevens Pass a few seasons ago and as I was mobbin down a rogue skiier came flying out of the tree line and ran directly into me. I blacked out and his skiis ripped my fucking jacket.


----------



## j.gnar

Jibfreak said:


> I was bombing down a run at Stevens Pass a few seasons ago and as I was mobbin down a rogue skiier came flying out of the tree line and ran directly into me. I blacked out and his skiis ripped my fucking jacket.


fuckin' skiiers man


----------



## Guest

fractured tail bone smacked my face on a gap down box i cased my face went WAM!!!! in to the side of the box and put a gash in my custom to the wood not a good day dislocated shoulder 2 concussions broken thumb sprained ankle thrown out my back tweaked my neck broke my nose lol its like a book i just wrote more to come just wait!!! idk if this counts skier bombed past me when i was in line to drop and pealed my top sheet back thank god for gurilla glue and stickers

and i never went to the hospital and most where first or last runs just like stats say


----------



## Guest

snoninja93 said:


> fractured tail bone smacked my face on a gap down box i cased my face went WAM!!!! in to the side of the box and put a gash in my custom to the wood not a good day dislocated shoulder 2 concussions broken thumb sprained ankle thrown out my back tweaked my neck broke my nose lol its like a book i just wrote more to come just wait!!! idk if this counts skier bombed past me when i was in line to drop and pealed my top sheet back thank god for gurilla glue and stickers
> 
> and i never went to the hospital and most where first or last runs just like stats say



Damnnnnnnnnnnnn and no hospital?? I dont blame you....when I went to the hospital when I broke my arm it cost me over 10 grand and I didnt even have surgery.


----------



## Guest

snoninja93 said:


> fractured tail bone smacked my face on a gap down box i cased my face went WAM!!!! in to the side of the box and put a gash in my custom to the wood not a good day dislocated shoulder 2 concussions broken thumb sprained ankle thrown out my back tweaked my neck broke my nose lol its like a book i just wrote more to come just wait!!! idk if this counts skier bombed past me when i was in line to drop and pealed my top sheet back thank god for gurilla glue and stickers
> 
> and i never went to the hospital and most where first or last runs just like stats say


dang man that's crazy!

my worst... came down on my back edge, came too with a concussion, dislocated shoulder, fractured wrist, sprained ankle, bruised ribs. Night before a rail jam I was going to... wasn't a fun season finisher.


----------



## Guest

i broke my left wrist but my friend who is a skier was trying an 810 onto the downside of a kink and landed on his thigh on the rail it cut through his three layer pants and made a cut a little bigger than a fist i wish i still had the picture it was bad


----------



## Guest

I am SO glad I didn't read this thread before I went to New Zealand. Farkin hell some of you guys have suffered pure demonic agony.

It's been a week since my first season and my knees and ribs still hurt  What am I to dooooo? I've decided I'll leave it for a while and see.

Landing on the tailbone is the worst pain ever... sheesh. Fkn icy chairlifts and fkn skiers who lie in the middle of the exit ramp complaining they're too fat to get up.


----------



## chupacabraman

Here's a my list of injuries (snowboard injuries are in bold/italics). There might be a few I forgot, but this is pretty much all of it... to date.

BROKEN BONES
_*left ankle*_, right foot, right hand, right wrist, *back (2 vertebrae)*,*left ribs*, nose (2x), fingers and toes
SPRAINS
many left ankle sprains (2x casted), many right ankle sprains (1x casted), left _shoulder separated (2x)_, right knee, *back*
OTHER
*compressed vertebrae disc*, forehead gash/dent (staples & stitches), bone chips on chin, bruised pelvis bone (for over a year), concussions (1 hard... a couple minor), both knees have torn micro cartilage (jumpers/runners knee), scalded left foot


----------



## SPAZ

chupacabraman said:


> Here's a my list of injuries (snowboard injuries are in bold/italics). There might be a few I forgot, but this is pretty much all of it... to date.
> 
> BROKEN BONES
> _*left ankle*_, right foot, right hand, right wrist, *back (2 vertebrae)*,*left ribs*, nose (2x), fingers and toes
> SPRAINS
> many left ankle sprains (2x casted), many right ankle sprains (1x casted), left _shoulder separated (2x)_, right knee, *back*
> OTHER
> *compressed vertebrae disc*, forehead gash/dent (staples & stitches), bone chips on chin, bruised pelvis bone (for over a year), concussions (1 hard... a couple minor), both knees have torn micro cartilage (jumpers/runners knee), scalded left foot


i got a shitload of right ankle sprains. they are such a bitch! coming and going, they just keep flowing (yo, im a poet and i didnt even know it:laugh. but your list is crazy. and the bruised pelvis bone for a year??! you did you make it through the season??! your spine also looks like it is being held together the same as snoninja93's boards top sheet, too, lol...


----------



## Guest

chupacabraman said:


> Here's a my list of injuries (snowboard injuries are in bold/italics). There might be a few I forgot, but this is pretty much all of it... to date.
> 
> BROKEN BONES
> _*left ankle*_, right foot, right hand, right wrist, *back (2 vertebrae)*,*left ribs*, nose (2x), fingers and toes
> SPRAINS
> many left ankle sprains (2x casted), many right ankle sprains (1x casted), left _shoulder separated (2x)_, right knee, *back*
> OTHER
> *compressed vertebrae disc*, forehead gash/dent (staples & stitches), bone chips on chin, bruised pelvis bone (for over a year), concussions (1 hard... a couple minor), both knees have torn micro cartilage (jumpers/runners knee), scalded left foot


And still ridin!!!!!!!!!!!! PROPS TO YOU!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NYSnow

I met up with my friend who lives in Germany last March and we rented a car and drove to Verbier, Switzerland for a snowboarding trip. On day 1, 5 hours into the trip I got injured. The trails were steep and I was riding a new longer board that I was not used to (mistake). I was also not wearing any wrist protection (biggest mistake). I was trying to keep up with my friend near the bottom of the mountain and it was icy and I caught an edge and fell backwards hard mostly onto my left wrist. I knew it was broken and stopped by the local clinic to get it casted. The next day I drove back with my friend to Germany for 8 hours with one arm (she did not have a drivers license) and then caught an earlier flight back. One of my friends is a orthopedic surgeon and fixed my fracture the next day since it was an unstable fracture and would not be able to be treated non-operatively. Fortunately it healed great.


----------

